# Wie funktioniert die App Fatbooth? Wie viel Bildbearbeitung bringt Android mit?



## kuzdu (9. Dez 2014)

Hallo,

könnte mir einer erklären, wie die App Fatbooth (oder ähnliche Apps) funktionieren (könnten)? 

Die Frage ist rein aus Interesse: Vielleicht kennt ihr die App. Man fotografiert sich ab und wird entweder alt, wird ein Zombie, bekommt ein dickes Gesicht, eine Glatze und noch vieles mehr. 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie mächtig Android ist und wie genau das funktionieren könnte.

1. Als erstes schießt man ein Foto, okay, mit Hilfe von eye detection kann man die Augen ziemlich genau ermitteln. Der Mund lässt sich bestimmt auch erkennen oder anhand der Augenposition errechnen. 

2. Die Bildbearbeitung stelle ich mir schon schwieriger vor. Ich habe bisher immer nur gefunden, dass ein Bild als BitMap eingelesen werden kann. Dann kann man Farbwerte oder Rotation bearbeiten. Aber wie bekomme ich ein Gesicht dick? Oder wie bekomme ich das Gesicht als Zombie? Sind Grafiken hinterlegt oder kann Android das alles selber?

Irgendwie lässt mich die Frage nicht mehr los - wie gesagt, nur aus Interesse. 

Ich habe keinen konkreten Code, freue mich aber vielleicht auf Verweise in der Android-Bibliothek, die ich möglicherweise nicht gefunden habe.

Gruß


----------



## dzim (9. Dez 2014)

Grundsätzlich ist es "nur" Bildbearbeitung. Wenn du die Algorithmen kennst und die Sprache, in der du sie umsetzen möchtest, sind sie nie "Zauberei" 
Konkret wird da in Android aber das recht C-nahe RenderScript empfohlen. Das soll wohl die Methode sein, mit der man so Bildbearbeitung macht. (Stuchwort: High Performance)

RenderScript | Android Developers
Computation | Android Developers

Renderscript - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Android RenderScript Tutorial

#edit:
Mir ist klar, dass das bestenfalls nur einen Teil deiner Frage beantwortet, aber leider habe ich von Bildbearbeitung allgemein auch keinen Schimmer...


----------

